# Who's Got Magic?



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jan 18, 2022)

Who here's got a sona with magic abilities? What are they, and how do they work? I'd love to hear about what you've come up with!

My sona, Natani, has magic that's referred to as a Soul Filter. His specific variant, or 'Filter' is wood fire.
I'll give a concise version as I use the Soul Filter type magic for a fantasy world I'm working on and it's rather complex and detailed (I've been following Brandon Sanderson's tips to write magic as a science)
He's immune to burns, can create fire, focus heat, and perform a variety of spells which have a fiery look to them. His power is connected to his body temperature, which he controls. The higher he raises it, the more powerful his magic is, but the faster he tires. As he uses more magic, he burns out, creating less flame and more smoke. When he fully burns out, he becomes queasy and exhausted and coughs up large amounts of smoke.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

you know Loki? Ronin is better with the same abilities.


----------



## Foxridley (Jan 18, 2022)

Ridley is half kitsune, half regular, non-magical fox. And yes, there is a distinction in the world/multiverse I set up there. He has kitsune abilities but his power in wielding them plateaus where full-blooded kitsune would continue to get stronger with age.

The main ability is shapeshifting; he can change into a few different species, including human. With the human form Ridley can also conjure simple clothes that are not entirely real. For the most part, he can't hold these forms for more than a few hours, and the more different they are from his default fox form, the harder they are to maintain. Going to the limits of his time in another form will leave him exhausted, and the time he can hold a form can easily be shortened; such as if he is hungry, tired, upset, or using magic for something else. He can only hold an alternate form while awake.

Another ability of Ridley's is foxfire. Its main use is as a light source, but with some concentration it can provide enough heat to be a basic ignition source, such as for lighting a candle. He also knows a few simple spells and can create illusions. I figure he might occasionally put an illusion enchantment on an object to sell as a decoration, or something like that.


----------



## ben909 (Jan 18, 2022)

what defines magic, do super energies in video games or tv show universes count?

or just pokemon stuff


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jan 18, 2022)

ben909 said:


> what defines magic, do super energies in video games or tv show universes count?
> 
> or just pokemon stuff


Anything!


----------



## ben909 (Jan 18, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Anything!


ok, may type later


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 18, 2022)

Nexus is able to wield electric forces, as well as implementing fire and even corrosive abilities (Heavy Borderlands Inspiration). He also possesses high resistance and regeneration, all of this powered through a combination of his cybernetic augmentations and the learned skills of magic strength that exist within the dragon species. Using science harmoniously with this arcane ability of his kind allowed him to become formidable and triumphant over all the challenges that encountered him.


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Jan 18, 2022)

Savarin being a Goddess has made many of the miracles in her world.
I can't say them all since I am trying to make a picture book of her so, I can't say them all, nor everything about her. 
(that's a side project of mine) But I can tell you what has been shown, in my art. Also, one thing you don't know about her.

1. Savarin can create life, she had drawn others to being, using stardust. This also had happened, at one time by mistake by making an ice-filled crêpe she planned on eating. She ended up being the 3rd holy chancellor in her court now. Kind of trouble, since she's melting all the time, has been frozen often out through the day.
. 



Spoiler: Lore picture









2. Due to her miracles in her world, the skies turned gray and yellows. Trees and grass became black. The leaves on those trees are transparent. And the water in the ocean is a pinkish-red hue.

3. As for this second magical thing she does. Ever notice the dresses she wears. You all may have noticed their galaxy theme. The part you don't know is that it's the surrounding galaxy. She can change out the look faster than you can blink. Pulling; in nebulas, galaxies, and more as she pleases. So stars and planets might be just existing in that dress of hers along with those beautiful gemstones she is known to make too. (Yeah, just think you might be existing in a layer of fabric in Savarin's dress right now. As she goes about her day causally.)


There are way more, but you are all going have to wait for that.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jan 18, 2022)

how does umbrakinetic abilities strike you? thats what my main sona has , also has a power uo ability that allows huge bursts of speed and power as well as amplifing everything


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 18, 2022)

It depends on the setting as to whether Kimber wields magic. In a fantasy world where magic exists, I tend to portray him as a Kitsune-like sorcerer. A self learner who doesn't have the widest array of magics known to him, but the ones he does know, he's mastered. Elemental spells like rays of fire, Rays of frost, fireballs, charm spells, sleep spells. So on. Very DND-esque. In more modern settings, he posses no magic, because it wouldn't make any sense in the setting. Kimber's abilities depend entirely on what makes sense for the setting. Otherwise, I feel like it woudn't fit very well in the setting or make him seem like a Gary Stu.

Though, as it happens, I do tend to prefer fantasy settings more often than not.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 19, 2022)

My guy has gravity magic, cosmic elemements, weapon-summon, 3rd-person view, and 3 power-ups.

Gravity magic is the most versatile of his kit. To name a few, he can remotely manipulate and move anything/anyone to anywhere he wants, or even himself, similar to telekinesis.
At higher power he can instantly teleport himself or anything/anyone through wormholes, crowd-control and area-deny with black holes and white holes.
He can also halt everything around him to a complete still, similar to stopping time.

Cosmic elements are... the following (can be a mouthful).
- Cosmic fire : fire sunlight and plasma (from the sun surface) mixed with lava and magma (from the earth core)
- Cosmic lightning : electrical starlight, nebula clouds and auroraa waves
- Cosmic frost : frost moonlight and stellar wind
When making weapons, he combines these with gravity magic. However he can also reform energy into whatever he wants, on the fly. For example, if the enemy throws fireballs at him, he can "catch" the fireballs and reform them into, say, a fire shield that can negate fire-based attacks. Or he can use the energy to add extra fire damage to his weapon(s).
He also uses the cosmic lights to heal injuries and provide various buffs.

His 3rd-person view is pretty much what you have in video games. The closest would be like in Dead Space, while the farthest he can "zoom out" would be overhead like Diablo, Torchlight, Titan Quest, Grim Dawn, etc. With this, he can see his surroundings far better.

His 3 power-ups are as follows :
- "Blacksmith" doubles weapon stats such as speed, durability (defense, for shields), recoil reduction, accuracy (for firearms).
- "Silversmith" increases weapon stats by 50%, but they're 3 times more effective against undead like skeleton, zombie and lich.
- "Goldsmith" increases weapon stats by 50%, but they're 3 times more effective against "higher beings" like demons, angels, and even gods.
These 3 power-ups apply to turrets, combat drones and even killer satellites too, operated by him or his teammates.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 19, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Who here's got a sona with magic abilities? What are they, and how do they work? I'd love to hear about what you've come up with!



Thousands of years ago, long before the Egyptian empire was established, Mambi was seeing a unicorn and while exploring and playing also learned a lot with her as they got romantic. One fateful day as a gift, she took a small sliver of her horn and infused it into his spirit, allowing him the ability to open a portal to his own personal dimensional realm. As a side-effect of that infusion, it also halted his aging process, so they were able to stay together for centuries until she went into hiding from humans...though they stay in touch to this day. Over centuries he was worshipped by the Egyptians, lived through biblical and medieval times, had many adventures throughout time, and enjoys his eternal life today.

Over the course of many many years, he learned to open a portal to the realm *and *create a second portal directly in front of it to go instantly back again to any point in this realm he chooses. So now not only can he do back and forth from his realm, he can warp himself *anywhere *he wishes in the cosmos at a thought, linking 2 points that are a foot away to a light-year if he chooses! 

_<his eyes glow and the air shimmers and parts in front of him, revealing an apple tree through the hole in a totally different climate. Reaching in and plucking an apple from it, he retracts his arm as the glow in his eyes fades and the hole closes behind him. Taking a bite casually, he smiles and waves his paw dismissively_> Opens straight to his home realm, or in this realm anywhere to anywhere, but aside from some small tricks he learned from the unicorn, that is the extent of his magical abilities...portals and a unicorn-infused spirit that prevents aging, but with creativity he can use them in a multitude of ways to help him in life.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 19, 2022)

Marius does not have any magical powers.

Unbeknownst to him, his leather jacket is magical; the one inside pocket has unlimited storage space as long as any single object he puts in that pocket could fit in a regular pocket of the same size.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jan 19, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> Marius does not have any magical powers.
> 
> Unbeknownst to him, his leather jacket is magical; the one inside pocket has unlimited storage space as long as any single object he puts in that pocket could fit in a regular pocket of the same size.


I love the bag of holding trope so much


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 21, 2022)

My boy's abilities are heavily inspired from Dishonored.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Line of sight teleportation (LOST): The ability to teleport to any location within his line of sight, but he cannot go through solid objects.

Bend time: The ability to slow down or stop time time completely. Anything that he comes into contact with changes their path and momentum, which allows to interact with them as if he was in real time, once he stops making contact with them they go back to their frozen state. In the real world he will be moving faster than light which is enough to allow for the manipulation of time and won’t be noticed by anybody. However this doesn’t mean he can go backwards, he can only control the speed of it. Also he cannot manipulate it continuously, only for 60 seconds the most.

Hijack: Allows for him to possession living or dead organisms. Ranging from feral animals to other anthros and humans. Once inside the host, he can only move and interact with limited things. He also has a time limit for how long he is able to process the host. He is able to resist the possession from other entities as well.

Casting wind: He is able to cast a powerful blast of wind that will send objects flying for at least 30 feet or greater. It will be fatal for those who hit a solid object while caught in the blast.

Dark Vision: The ability to see through solid objects and detect living beings and their line of sight.

Pull: While technically telekinesis, he can “pull” objects and people toward himself and manipulate them from then on. While he cannot “push” them forward, he can sling them from side to side and throw them at great velocities.

Devouring Flock: The ability to summon a flock of feral, blood thirsty ravens from any form of surface or air. Those ravens will attack anybody on site except for Roland. They can also attack multiple targets simultaneously.


----------



## JuniperW (Jan 21, 2022)

Well, my fursona doesn't really have any special powers as such, although I have a secondary sona who is a faun witch.


----------



## LouTekoda (Jan 21, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Who here's got a sona with magic abilities? What are they, and how do they work? I'd love to hear about what you've come up with!
> 
> My sona, Natani, has magic that's referred to as a Soul Filter. His specific variant, or 'Filter' is wood fire.
> I'll give a concise version as I use the Soul Filter type magic for a fantasy world I'm working on and it's rather complex and detailed (I've been following Brandon Sanderson's tips to write magic as a science)
> He's immune to burns, can create fire, focus heat, and perform a variety of spells which have a fiery look to them. His power is connected to his body temperature, which he controls. The higher he raises it, the more powerful his magic is, but the faster he tires. As he uses more magic, he burns out, creating less flame and more smoke. When he fully burns out, he becomes queasy and exhausted and coughs up large amounts of smoke.


My fursona doesn't have magic himself but I jokingly describe him as being magically adjacent.
When he needs a spell done he politely asks the fairies that look after him to cast it for him, hehe. This is also how he defends himself.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> My guy has gravity magic, cosmic elemements, weapon-summon, 3rd-person view, and 3 power-ups. [...]


I took some time to consider this and felt that I needed to make some changes.
Jin is at heart a pacifist, and at best a tank/healer, so all of his powers would be for defensive and supportive purposes. As such they revolve around defending from attacks, healing injuries, and many more.
And with that he has 3 more in his kit that I forgot, oops. They're the eldritch-cosmic equivalent of necromancy, but much more powerful ; however, they're not for the thick combat in any shape or form, especially if/when all hell's breaking loose, because they require preparation and usually take quite a long time to process and finish.

Dark matter is similar to blood magic, taking the form of a pitch-black, tar-like substance that has no reflection (even when a light source shines directly at it). Jin uses this to heal severe, serious injuries such as damaged internal organs.

Dark energy is the "mana", the magic energy that Jin uses for these eldritch powers. Dark energy can be considered vaguely similar to souls, mana, and even oxygen. Jin can use this to "heal" creatures that are not of flesh and blood, such as elementals.

Star stone is the equivalent of bones. It usually takes the form of stalagmite or stalactite growing out of the ground or even thin air, with water patterns on the surface similar to Damascus steel, and charged with the cosmic light. Jin uses this to heal injuries that involve broken bones.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jan 27, 2022)

Akki is part dragon, and so has the ability to breath fire, though I guess that could be considered a physical ability.  Before he learned how to generate it himself, he relied on a concoction of oil and hot cinnamon, which gave him indigestion and resulted in fiery belches.  Even though he doesn't need it anymore, he still likes the taste of it so the smell of cinnamon always lingers on his breath.
As a RP character, he is classed as a Battlemage so he can generate some spells purely to do damage to others.


----------



## Vic (Jan 27, 2022)

Vic found a magical book that allows her to cast spells...although she's trying to get a wand that can do more


----------



## Maur (Jan 27, 2022)

I can blink.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jan 27, 2022)

First, her physical manifestation depends on her observer - to a young child she will appear and physically register as a quite gentle and whimsical beastie, basically a huge, animate plush toy. Meanwhile, as the people who are around her become more mature, she will appear more like a classic, albeit exotic Eurasian species of living opinicus.

Second, Paws is a wish-granter, in a limited scope, as it's mostly in matters that are health-related, mental or emotional and only affect the wisher themselves... though the scope of what she can grant wish-wise also changes, again depending on the temperament and age of the wisher, as a more selfish wish won't be in her power for older, truly greedy people. Most wishes made on behalf of others' wellness are never turned down. (In other words, she can't affect others unless the wisher wants to save another from some sort of harm)


----------



## Khafra (Jan 28, 2022)

Sure, I can do magic. My favorite trick is the one when I made your purse disappear. Whoops, gotta go!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 28, 2022)

I'm in the process of rewriting some aspects of Firuthi's background because I just realized a way I can actually make him fit into my setting.

He's basically going to wind up an artificial being, and unlike the general populace where only about 5% of them can even see the source of magic and about a fifth of those people can properly use it in at least one of three general fashions, EVERY "cask-bred" (I'm still working on the exact term, but one of the Warhammer lines beat me to my original term "vat-born") can fully utilize at least one of the branches of magic.

I just don't know which one branch of magic I want him to know how to use.  I know I'm not having him use more than one branch.

....the three classes of magic in my setting being the following (in summary):
-Aethermancy: External magic, the stuff used for such magic as fireballs, telekinesis, and building construction.
-Biomancy: Internal magic, usually the stuff of saving lives but it's also possible (and HIGHLY frowned upon) to make others have aneurysms or seizures.
-Psychomancy: I'll just summarize this in one word: Stands.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Jan 28, 2022)

Doodles has a few powers.

For starters, she's only an eldritch being disguised as a rabbit. Her true form is a mystery. All anyone knows about it is that it has many eyes and mouths. To gaze upon it brings only madness and despair.

The other things are that she produces partially living things known as "nothings". She mixes them into homemade paints and the things come alive-- whether they're creatures or scenes.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 28, 2022)

Jackpot has tons magical powers, but I'll go over some main ones.

He's able to make golden portals appear, whenever for transport or to have chains come out and restrain his victim.
Being a demon he's immune to fire, but his magic protects his clothing from any damage.
He's able to modify and change people, whenever height, body or species and such.
And of course being a casino guy, he's able to rig anything luck related into his favour which is one of his main and common things he does.

Otherwise he's not very limited, he's often more so able to do a lot of things especially in regards to pacts/contracts aka the whole deal with the devil thing, which is why I tend to keep him out of any combat stuff. He doesn't care about fighting a whole lot anyway.
He's that one guy who could in theory just take over the world and destroy it if he wanted to, but he doesn't purely because it's more satisfiying to know people fear that he could do it, he does make "attempts" but they're there to just remind you he could and might. The idea of "winning" all the time is boring in that regard so he doesn't do it.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 28, 2022)

What an intriguing topic! Thankies for the opportunity, dear OP! >w<


Terry is a semi-shapeshifter! Is in fact a test subject abomination.

While the cause being sci-fi, it's worth noting the specific universe setup (StrayCatTerry's Draconia) Terry's in considers magical/supernatural symptoms a thing.

Descriptions of the concept of magics, specifically that of my fictional universe:


Spoiler



◇ Backgrounds ◇

The 'sciencific knowledge' concept itself is only limited to 'human logics'*. It doesn't have the full grasp on the concept of magical/spiritual energy, if not at all.

* 'Human' of the 'human logics' both includes actual human we all know, and the anthropomorphic race which being the master race of my universe. Both human and anthros are staged in the lore, but the main focus is on the anthros!

There's a subject called 'Studies of Magique', which are prohibited for the general public, and is considered to be some sort of occultism, and a taboo.
However, that's only the case for the 'science believers' ' faction. For the case of 'magic/spirit believers', on the other hand, the same subject is common and widespread.

Even just in terms of the Earth alone, magical/spiritual energy lies within the whole atmosphere, but the density of such power varies locations by locations. Per lore of the universe, there happened to be energy surges from time to time, and the stronger the energies be as such surges occuring around certain areas--think of nuclear radiation. (But this magical energies aren't exactly the same thing as nuclear radiations)

Thus, every single being--lifeforms, objects, air, terrain and water, or even molecules and particles--are inevitably affected and contain such spiritual energies, while the severity varies. But those who have exceeded certain amounts of such energy, resulting in significance, are called the 'Empowered'.

◇ Emergence/Revelation ◇

The Empowered can emerge from either A) be 'infused' of the spiritual energies reaching high enough accumulation via external source such as Empowered habitats or intentional/artificial influence; or B) specifically for lifeforms, one could have Empowered ancestry resulting in revelation of the empowered state, soon or late.



Terry's background:


Spoiler



When Terry* was born--'scientifically' speaking--the analysis on Terry was indicating the inability of their survival, thus a series of treatment of theoretical levels are required--which is 'realistically impossible'.

* The name Terry is the self-given name by Terry themselves in the future. But I'm just using 'Terry' for the sake of confusion of the readers.

Be it a fortune among the misfortune, Terry's guardians were professional researchers running a private secret facility, and did whatever they could to save Terry--including the use of the so-called taboo.

As the knowledge on 'Study of Magique' was unassured, the treatment log is confusing. However, the series of executions actually worked, and Terry could survive--but then with several aftermath symptoms. The so called aftermaths are what became Terry's special abilities in the future, semi-shapeshifting.

Terry is an anthro domestic cat with heterochromia(which is comparably normal), but could change fur length, density, colors and patterns; and the body structures including the alteration of sex.
Upon close observations, the results turns out--Terry is very unstable on this shapeshifting that'll easily render their normal life nearly impossible.

The guardians then worked hard to teach and train Terry to control such trait.

"You are never cursed, my child.. You are gifted."

..
(Elipsis of events)
..



Nowadays, Terry's ability--drastically made to be under control and to be performed at one's will--allows them to switch between the two typical genders and change fur characteristics between that of existing cat species.


But as you'll know, majority of my sona arts are putting Terry as a plain white furred domestic cat. That's for the ease of drawing both for me and other artists who could draw them. And that plain white fur is now a trademark XD
And especially to the consideration of being a fixed representation of me and my sona online!

Yup! That explained my sona's special ability, shifting! Ow<☆


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jan 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> -Psychomancy: I'll just summarize this in one word: Stands.


ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA


----------



## Vic (Jan 28, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA


I need a name for a husky...any ideas?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jan 28, 2022)

VictorytheWolf said:


> I need a name for a husky...any ideas?


here ya go!
Male: Loki, Connor, Malcolm
Female: Kyssa, Ciara, Jess


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 28, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> here ya go!
> Male: Loki, Connor, Malcolm
> Female: Kyssa, Ciara, Jess


I vote for Connor.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jan 28, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> I vote for Connor.


of course you do


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jan 29, 2022)

Some pyrokinetic ability but mostly delves into body magic. Like changing ones appearance and ways to get other inside him (Yes vore, but I'm not forcing anyone


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 30, 2022)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> his magic protects his clothing from any damage


this is late but


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 30, 2022)

Okay, I think I've finally figured out Firuthi's magic.

He's in the psychomancy branch I mentioned earlier, meaning he has a Stand.  If I had my way with all the licenses, I'd call it Machine Messiah - but I'll have to work on a "dub name" for it.  (No seriously, I have a "dub name" I use in any of my actual writing of Stand-using characters and an "I wish" name that actually follows the naming conventions proper.)

It is basically remote manipulation of machines and a perfect understanding of any technology from a computer on up.  He has to actually do research if it's tech below a computer.

(There's a reason I don't use him in your typical high-fantasy settings period.  I can't rewrite his power further down without changing his fundamentals.  Besides, I have PLENTY of other characters I can use.)


And while I'm on about magic, a little about the "cask-bred" I was mentioning earlier (preliminary names being "Matellions" and "Calpars" - I'm deriving names from Latin words for casks or cauldrons or similar objects and will eventually hit something that sounds right), given that Firuthi is one of them...



Spoiler: The cask-bred



They all wind up magical because the process required to create one of these artificial beings require an extreme amount of concentrated magic - extreme as in "draining and dangerous to mages, rapidly lethal to anyone who isn't a mage".  As a result, they're not just able to use magic - they're actually invigorated by it and require a steady intake of it unlike basically any other being.

Note also my setting is one of those where food and drink can be contaminated with magical energy to the point it will make non-mages sick (it winds up being much more satiating to mages).  Cask-bred give off so much magical energy that they can taint food in this fashion by merely being in its vicinity for too long.  Mages can make such food safe, but it means cask-bred can't stay around the general population for long without some way to contain all that magic.

Imagine having to wear lead-lined clothes or so much jewelry that you're advertising yourself as a target for thieves and you get a good idea how this magical containment stuff is a problem.

As they're a recent discovery, no one knows this part yet, but they can actually live way longer than "beastbloods" (the term for the anthros in my setting)... technically.  As they age, a cask-bred needs less real food and drink but requires higher and higher intakes of magic energy to sustain themselves (after a few hundred years, they HAVE to stay in high magic zones 24/7, but no longer need any other sustenance).  Without enough, they practically evaporate into the aether.  Between that and how often they wind up the victims of crime if they're out in public, they're not likely to make it more than 40 years without special care, and their realistic lifespan is closer to the beastblood norm of somewhere early in their second century.

That said, Firuthi's a definite young'un, early 20s, so he can get by on with once-every-two-weeks use of a device that I can best describe as a magic-emitting hot tub.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 30, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> this is late but


You know, whiles that was not my original intention, I also feel like making that into a thing, mostly for joke RP stuff.

I love that, thank you for gracing this world.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 31, 2022)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> You know, whiles that was not my original intention, I also feel like making that into a thing, mostly for joke RP stuff.
> 
> I love that, thank you for gracing this world.


You're welcome, enjoy the meme lol


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jan 31, 2022)

Maelstrom's race, the Akhlut, originated in Inuit mythology.  Depending on the story, it was once a human that loved the sea and eventually became a wolf that could turn into an orca.  Or, it's simply a beast that is part wolf, part orca or can become one or the other.

Based on that, Maelstrom's race is its own species, not a hybrid, resembling something like a mermaid.  Some bloodlines have retained the ability to shift to a land-walking forms, similar to an anthro wolf, although they keep their orca-like markings.  I don't know if that counts as magic - I guess it could be hereditary magical ability to change forms.

She has some simple healing abilities, and her musical skills border on bard-like spellcasting.  However, she is a strong believer in moderation, and is wary of those who use magic to accomplish everyday tasks.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 9, 2022)

The only impressive “magic” in my sona’s species is how her kind reproduces, but she hasn’t done that yet. (No no. Not THAT kind of “magic,” ya weirdo.)
My girl is a Lamassu, an ancient guardian species. Lamassu parents choose a human disciple and become a “muse” to them, inspiring the human to sculpt out the form of their offspring in stone. The male and female Lamassu then send part of their life force into the statue and their new cub is born.
After having life breathed into them, they will live for thousands of years and grow like any other biological creature. Males stand 5 meters at the shoulder, females about 4. 
Though I guess another form of “magic” would be that they can change their size and physiology a bit to walk on two legs and mingle with smaller furs. Life can get lonely as a towering beastie.


----------



## Universe (Apr 9, 2022)

Universe’s uses primordial magic from before the cosmos began


----------



## Agent_Awassi (Apr 10, 2022)

My sona has no magic abilities, being from a more sci-fi/military setting

As far as magic users among my other OCs, there is my Hrothgar, Niklaus.
The best way I can describe him is that he's the muscle wizard meme. Huge 7 foot tall lion built like a brick house and possessing a very high intellect. Despite said high intellect, he is a showman and entertainer first and foremost... Just imagine a wizard with the personality of a WWE wrestler.


----------



## Rai Bread (Apr 14, 2022)

Mm, not technically "magic", but my "core" sona is a slime that can take on any form by changing the color/texture/etc. of its outer layer. All other fursonas I create for myself are really the slime taking on different forms. Cut them open and there's just slime inside. And depending on lore slimes can be considered magical creatures? So that, shapeshifting, sort of magic powers?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

So.... looks like I had to rewrite details about Firuthi... AGAIN.

The above-mentioned "Machine Messiah" (with an alternate name of "Deus Ex Machina") is still there... but he also has a war form as an eldritch horror dragon.

"Machine Messiah" relies on wireless connections and mana.  The eldritch horror dragon... has tentacles that can establish _wired_ connections, with much faster response times and the ability to inject dangerous code into any machine.

Unfortunately, this means if the targeted machine fights back with an antivirus or firewall then Firuthi will suffer the effects.  It kind of takes an AI designed by a cosmic being to stop him that way though - you'd have better luck fighting his main body directly.


Some other characters:

The five otters Firuthi adopted turn out to be creator deities.  Someone else around here knows the details better, but here's what I know:

Pavlin channels sunlight into both healing and destructive power.
Oriana has weather control, favoring ice abilities because she can animate frozen objects.
Cooper has a powerful singing voice and can emit various scents to influence others.
Fabiana controls underlying physics and forces.
Kurt has hypnotic light illusions.  Plus, he happens to have recall of ancient mystical language and can construct spells on the fly based on words of power (the spells are built kind of like the way it works in Eternal Darkness, but a LOT more flexible).  He's got eight main words of power he uses - four defensive, four offensive - and has been trying to invent a few more.




Aifric has "Hangar 18" (alternate name "Hive 18"), which is a hornet that can launch small fighter jets ("swarmfighters") that can machine-gun their targets.  Some people will think this is like the "Aerosmith" stand in part 5 of JoJo's.... not quite.

See, the swarmfighters only have the machine guns, and Aifric can't see anything out of his eyes while he's using the power.  The way the swarmfighters fight works more on the lines of the Protoss Carriers and their mini-ships from Starcraft.


----------

